# General > General >  Speeding in Lybster

## lathmarlon

I was shocked the other day to see a white car speeding down the Main Street, Lybster. Someone is going to get hurt. The parking outside the shops is also inconsiderate. Cars all over the place!

----------


## newweecroft

The cars are a tried and tested speed reduction obstacle. You can't have it both ways.Was the car an old long red sports/ish car? This is the ususual one or a silver zafira plate du10? If you see them report them, the police will not do anything, however if an incident occures and the police find numerous previous complaints a dim view will be taken and they will be less likely to get off!

----------


## lathmarlon

It was a white car. Sorry I'm no good at types. It was going really fast with a noisey exhaust.

----------


## billmoseley

i just love the 4 abreast parking out side the shop  lolol

----------


## lathmarlon

I think it's mental. Do the Police not do anything about the double parking. its not right.

----------


## sids

> I think it's mental. Do the Police not do anything about the double parking. its not right.


Is the road blocked?

----------


## Moira

> i just love the 4 abreast parking out side the shop  lolol


Glad to see that the pilot project perfected in Macarthur Street, Wick is being adopted elsewhere.  :Wink:

----------


## Oddquine

> Glad to see that the pilot project perfected in Macarthur Street, Wick is being adopted elsewhere.


Was the pilot project set up before 2007? Because if not it was based on Lybster's, not vice versa!

Imo, plenty room for sensible double parking in the middle part of Lybster Main Street while still leaving room for other traffic....built villages/towns tend to have much wider streets than those which grow organically.....Lossiemouth and Grantown spring to mind here.....but few in Lybster appear to do sensible double parking (talking as someone who doesn't drive but, given the situation of the bus stop, has to take their life in their hands to make the bus driver aware of my presence because of having to get past the double/triple parked cars which stop the bus drawing in to pick me up on the shop side of the road.)  The biggest problem is the single parking on one side of the road, and the double, sometimes triple parking on the shop side, imo...and the fact that car drivers don't consider much else but their own reluctance to walk much more than the length of themselves to get anywhere.

Do kinda wonder how many of those on here complaining about the parking are annoyed because others park at an angle which stops _them_ parking and makes them walk?

 Re the speeding, I'm of the opinion that, given Lybster is a dead end, there should be a 20 mph, or at the very most a 30mph, speed limit in the village......because there are too many numpties in Scotland today who appear incapable of considering the safety of others when getting from A to B (as if B is going to disappear like Brigadoon does after its one day of existence in the real world every 100 years, and the day they are on the road is that one day)...and Caithness/Lybster has their share of rank idiots.

----------


## lathmarlon

Thats a good point about trying to get on the bus. What if someone was in a wheel chair and was trying to weave through the cars that are double/tripple parked. It begs to think about it. What happened to the Lybster policeman?

----------


## fred

They could try catching the bus at one of the bus stops, which are on the opposite side of the road from the Post Office and at the top of Harbour Road.

Outside the Post Office is not an official bus stop, the bus only stops there if someone flags it down.

----------


## pat

Lybster has had multiple depth parking for many years on Main Street, park anywhere and other vehicles have to manoeuvre about to get by, happened in the days of horse and carts, nothing new there, if you do not beleive check the old village photos or ask the old folk in the village.

Speeding on Main Street is nothing new either - longest straight bit of road for miles around, always had the boy racers checking it out.

----------


## embow

> They could try catching the bus at one of the bus stops, which are on the opposite side of the road from the Post Office and at the top of Harbour Road.Outside the Post Office is not an official bus stop, the bus only stops there if someone flags it down.


 It is an official stop. There is a bus stop sign standing outside the PO erected last year to make it the official stop in the centre of the village. The ex cafe side is nothing more than a courtesy stop based on the goodwill of the driver.

----------


## joxville

I believe double-parking is a Caithness trait, I'd never seen it happen so much any where else until I moved to Thurso! It actually seems endemic to Caithness, and as long as the Police don't prosecute for it, it will continue to happen.

----------


## laguna2

Single yellow line means good parking space, double yellow line means an excellent one  ::   :Wink:   ::

----------


## macc

As far as I can see, people on here complaining about the parking in Lybster/Caithness are all new to the area.  I'm afraid it is the way up here and if the locals born and bred here have anything to with it, it will always be the way.  In a sleepy village such as Lybster there is no need to panic about weaving in and out of parked cars, they are parked they are not moving.  The bus goes down the village first and then back up therefore giving you plenty of time to get out into the road to flag the bus down.  The bus generally stops at the post office anyhow, always has and probably always will.  I think you all need to calm down and stop complaining about something so silly, there are more important things for you to get your knickers in a twist over.  Oh and while I'm on the matter of Lybster driving, new wee croft you may want to stop your vendetta against the locals as no-one is listening lol

----------


## Phill

Yeah! Bliddy incomers!!

----------


## porshiepoo

> Yeah! Bliddy incomers!!


Hey I'm an incomer and I agree with macc  :Smile: 
Leave Lybster be! Yes the fast drivers can get annoying and dangerous but it's usually young lads who believe the size of their exhaust and the noise it makes somehow relates to the size of certain body parts.
But as for the parking, if you don't like it, don't do it but don't ruin it for other people. The parking is spot on lol. The road is certainly wide enough for it and has been a personality of the village for many many years  :Smile:  Doesn't need changing. If you want organised dedicated parking go back down south and pay for it!  :Wink:

----------


## barmar62

Thought the highway code was the same for the whole of the UK

----------


## gerry4

I too am an incomer. I see nothing wrong in the double or triple parking so long as it is sensible. Out side the shop is large enough to allow it and is no danger to anyone 

As for speeding that is a danger and should be stopped. If you know who it is do as a Scandinavian country did and put the offending car up a tree as a lesson to the offender. They did take it down but it taught the young lad a lesson. What might be easier is to block him in by triple parking around him

----------


## ducati

Just to clarify, are people speeding to get into Lybster or out?

----------


## Corrie 3

It's a well known fact that if you come from Lybster and are taking your driving test you have an extra maneuver to do. This entails your car being blocked in,four deep, on all three sides. 
The examiner will be looking for you to use all your skill and knowledge to get out of this and if you can't then you fail the test.

To help anyone who is taking their test in the near future I will give you a tip on how to pass................

Open the doors to the Post Office and the Convenience Store, put your head inside and shout......"Shift yer motor now or I will shift it for you" !!!!
The Examiner will be dead impressed with this response and once the stampede is over you will sure to be given a pass.

Just another tip which might help......*Never use your indicators !!!* These are to be used only when you go out of the County!!!

Good luck.

C3......... ::

----------


## porshiepoo

> Just to clarify, are people speeding to get into Lybster or out?


Neither. They use it as practice for getting through Portgower  :Wink:

----------


## macc

God I wish Caithness.org had a like button.  You're all spot on, I especially lek e driving exam hints and am sure to pass them on to my sons.  The young lads do speed but they do no harm and are on the whole doin it safely if you know what I mean, they're lettin of steam.  Live and let live I think is what I'm sayin.  Oh and just for the record I am DU10, but no I don't speed down the village road, I'm hardly ever doon the road these days, but I'm proud of my fellow lybsteronians for supporting my views.  I was makin this admission for a certain poster on the org that has a vendetta against many of the locals, wee message for them you can of course make a windmill with a straw, a square of paper and a pin then just blow lol

----------


## Corrie 3

> God I wish Caithness.org had a like button.  You're all spot on, I especially lek e driving exam hints and am sure to pass them on to my sons.  The young lads do speed but they do no harm and are on the whole doin it safely if you know what I mean, they're lettin of steam.  Live and let live I think is what I'm sayin.  Oh and just for the record I am DU10, but no I don't speed down the village road, I'm hardly ever doon the road these days, but I'm proud of my fellow lybsteronians for supporting my views.  I was makin this admission for a certain poster on the org that has a vendetta against many of the locals, wee message for them you can of course make a windmill with a straw, a square of paper and a pin then just blow lol


I love Lybster and the way the Locals park outside the shops. It just wouldn't be Lybster if this was to stop for any reason.

I have been told that there is actually double yellow lines outside the shops but that many cars have parked there over the years that they got rubbed away!!!  .. :Wink: 
And of course the one's to blame for this comical parking are the owners of the shops.......Surely they should be made to make their doors wider so Folk can actually drive into the shops? ..... :Smile: 

Lybster is great, please don't change anything!! 

C3............... :Wink:

----------


## ducati

If there are/were double yellows, then surely in the interests of fairplay, only the ones parked at the kirb are contravening the law?

----------


## Corrie 3

> If there are/were double yellows, then surely in the interests of fairplay, only the ones parked at the kirb are contravening the law?


Thats right Duke............Thats why the locals used to have a whip round and a kitty to pay the fines until someone came up with the idea of parking 10 feet away from the kirb, after that, the local bobby gave up and eventually he was sent to the great Metropolis which is Wick and his police house sold which in turn became a massage parlour which doesn't have a parking problem because no one wants their car to be recognised outside the parlour!!


C3............... ::  :Wink:

----------


## Yon Chiel

> The young lads do speed but they do no harm and are on the whole doin it safely if you know what I mean, they're lettin of steam.


Yes, that's right, let's keep up the culture of condoning this behaviour and encouraging them to kill themselves and others. Until, of course, there's another round of hand wringing and memorials over the next unnecessary road death.So, no I don't know what you mean.

----------


## macc

For goodness sake yon chiel lighten up.  We are talking of young lads maybe doin 40 doon the street, a wide street.  I don't know of any accidents or deaths being caused on the Lybster main st......  I certainly am not condoning speeding especially when it affects so many young lives in our county, but unfortunately this has been common practice on the main street of Lybster since before I was born, but to my knowledge no deaths or severe accidents were caused.  This County has had way to many deaths from speeding on country roads and my sympathy is with the families who have lost over the years.  We are simply making a little bit of lite of this topic.  As I said way back, there are far more important things for us all to be worryin over than the streets of Lybster.

----------


## Yon Chiel

> I certainly am not condoning speeding


You just did by saying its ok to exceed the speed limit by a third in a built up area just so that someone can "let off some steam".

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> You just did by saying its ok to exceed the speed limit by a third in a built up area just so that someone can "let off some steam".


Welcome back Yon Chiel. We all missed your sharp analytic skills.

Not that you have to be very sharp to pierce the Brigadoon mist around here these days....

----------


## Oddquine

> As far as I can see, people on here complaining about the parking in Lybster/Caithness are all new to the area.  I'm afraid it is the way up here and if the locals born and bred here have anything to with it, it will always be the way.  In a sleepy village such as Lybster there is no need to panic about weaving in and out of parked cars, they are parked they are not moving.  The bus goes down the village first and then back up therefore giving you plenty of time to get out into the road to flag the bus down.  The bus generally stops at the post office anyhow, always has and probably always will.  I think you all need to calm down and stop complaining about something so silly, there are more important things for you to get your knickers in a twist over.  Oh and while I'm on the matter of Lybster driving, new wee croft you may want to stop your vendetta against the locals as no-one is listening lol


And what does being new to the area have to do with anything?  How long do you have to live here before you become not new to the area anyway?  When was the last time you stepped out dragging a suitcase to catch the bus to have to jump back because a car suddenly wheeled in in front of _you_ to park?

----------


## macc

Odd Quine you'll never be classed local unless you are of course born and bred Caithnessian and even then your great great great grandparents have to have been born and bred here too lol.  So e roots have to be at least ohhhhhh 100s of years...................

----------


## Oddquine

> Odd Quine you'll never be classed local unless you are of course born and bred Caithnessian and even then your great great great grandparents have to have been born and bred here too lol.  So e roots have to be at least ohhhhhh 100s of years...................


How flaming patronising and ignorant does that read...*OF COURSE born and bred Caithnessian*. Wonder if you lived in London, you'd be a member of the BNP or the EDL.

I can trace my Caithness lines for sure back to the early/mid 1700s on my mother's maternal and paternal lines.  That would be my great, great, great, great, great grandparents on my mother's maternal line. and one great less on her paternal line  Our places of origination were  Caithness-side Strath Halladale, Halkirk, Canisbay, Reay, Dunnet, Watten, Wick, Strath of Dunbeath and more. My lines include mainly Sinclairs, MacDonalds, Barnetsons, Mowats, Dunnets, Gunns, Sutherlands, Nicolsons,Smiths, Corners, Unstons and others...and that does not include connections like Mackays.  I do have a Dumfriesshire  abberation in my mother's paternal line who turned up in the Clearances in the early 1800s....Hunter buried at Braemore. And to to boot, I spent all my holidays from a baby until the early 1960s in Halkirk, and understand Caithness dialect. 

How far back and with what proven accuracy can *you* trace *your*  unadulterated Caithness roots, on both sides to make *you* "Caithness"  back  to the hundreds of years level, given the fact of the Clearances, the herring fishing industry etc bringing in those  nasty incomers by the barrowload?  And if you have kids...and they  leave Caithness, marry somebody not born and bred in Caithness and give you grandchildren born elsewhere...would you still be defining local as you have... and would you be happy if anyone spoke to them as you have on this thread to all of us  with no idea of our ancestry or origins, as if that mattered to the decent person anyway?  On your definition, if born in England with a Caithness parent and a non-Scottish one, they wouldn't even be Scottish far less Caithness!

I don't claim to be local, and have never claimed to be, in fact I have often described myself as a white settler (an epithet I feel you will recognise.).....and I don't think I have noticed anyone on this forum claiming that they are local if they are not...but I do have a great problem with eejits who say stuff like......_people on here complaining about the parking in Lybster/Caithness are all new to the area_ as if being new to the area means they are not entitled to an opinion about health and safety for themselves and everybody else just because some "locals" don't give a toss about their or others health and safety.....maybe because they are safely ensconced in the cars, parking inconsiderately or speeding. Or remarks like *a certain poster on the org that has a vendetta against many of the locals*. That would be a personal opinion against a non-Caithnessian for some personal reason, or do you have something concrete to which you can refer in the public domain with which to back it up?

I note you say_ unfortunately this [speeding] has been common practice on the main street of  Lybster since before I was born, but to my knowledge no deaths or severe  accidents were caused_.  So on that premise, you are happy to accept the continuation of domestic abuse, the tacit acceptance of paedophilia etc because they were common practice before you were born, and to your knowledge nobody had ever been affected?  Sheesh!!!!

----------


## Corrie 3

"Local", "Incomer", "White Settler", "Been here before Christ was born etc".............The beauty of Lybster is that *everyone* is allowed to park alongside the other outside the shops.
I have noticed though that Incomers usually go no more than four deep............... whilst the Locals push their luck at up to six deep!

In 1910 it was reported that one poor soul leaned his pushbike up against the window of the shop, when he came back out his bike had 27 others leaned up on top of it!!

C3................... ::  :Wink:

----------


## Oddquine

> "Local", "Incomer", "White Settler", "Been here before Christ was born etc".............The beauty of Lybster is that *everyone* is allowed to park alongside the other outside the shops.
> I have noticed though that Incomers usually go no more than four deep............... whilst the Locals push their luck at up to six deep!
> 
> In 1910 it was reported that one poor soul leaned his pushbike up against the window of the shop, when he came back out his bike had 27 others leaned up on top of it!!
> 
> C3...................


ROFLMAO!   ::

----------


## macc

For goodness sake people lighten up, it's fun to smile you know.  Stop taking every comment as offensive and just chill, life is for living and enjoy it don't find so much to get ursel wound up about.  Just think o some o the poor critters in this world who have little but you'll still see them with a smile on their face grateful for what little the have.  We are very well off in comparison so smile and be grateful for what we have and stop looking for things to complain about

----------


## Oddquine

> For goodness sake people lighten up, it's fun to smile you know.  Stop taking every comment as offensive and just chill, life is for living and enjoy it don't find so much to get ursel wound up about.  Just think o some o the poor critters in this world who have little but you'll still see them with a smile on their face grateful for what little the have.  We are very well off in comparison so smile and be grateful for what we have and stop looking for things to complain about


True it's fun to smile...try it sometime.

----------


## Corrie 3

> True it's fun to smile...try it sometime.


No matter what, you always get a laugh at Lybster. It's one of the most funniest places in Caithness!!!

C3................ :Wink:

----------


## Angie1971

Hey, I'm an incomer and live on main street where the double parking occurrs. It appears that all the complaints about the parking here are made by people that dont actually live here. The parking situation doesn't cause any problems as the road is still normal width when there are double and tripple parked cars. Speeders on the other hand, and theres the same faces and cars doing all the time is a problem. It wont be long before there is a fatal accident............. no consideration or thought for the kids and older population!!!!!

----------


## fred

> Hey, I'm an incomer and live on main street where the double parking occurrs. It appears that all the complaints about the parking here are made by people that dont actually live here. The parking situation doesn't cause any problems as the road is still normal width when there are double and tripple parked cars. Speeders on the other hand, and theres the same faces and cars doing all the time is a problem. It wont be long before there is a fatal accident............. no consideration or thought for the kids and older population!!!!!


They don't have too much consideration for the backs of dustbin wagons either.

----------


## George Brims

> Odd Quine you'll never be classed local unless you are of course born and bred Caithnessian and even then your great great great grandparents have to have been born and bred here too lol.  So e roots have to be at least ohhhhhh 100s of years...................


And of course you have to stay in the village where you grew up. If you move from the Model Parish to any other, you are regarded as a snob...

As for the double/triple/quadruple parking, that used to be the norm on Leith Walk in Edinburgh, at least in the morning when delivery vans were going to shops.

PS sorry for the out of date .sig. I've been too busy drinking in celebration of the result to update it.

----------


## newweecroft

Iv said it before but its worth saying again, the 6 deep parking is the only thing that slows certain drivers down, thank god for it. Without, lybster would need a gatso. I just wish said offender wouldn't go past the school at 40mph.

----------


## sids

> And of course you have to stay in the village where you grew up. If you move from the Model Parish to any other, you are regarded as a snob...
> 
> As for the double/triple/quadruple parking, that used to be the norm on Leith Walk in Edinburgh, at least in the morning when delivery vans were going to shops.
> 
> PS sorry for the out of date .sig. I've been too busy drinking in celebration of the result to update it.


You Brimseseses were always the model parishioners from the Model Parish.

----------


## George Brims

> You Brimseseses were always the model parishioners from the Model Parish.


Nah we were just good at keeping everything discreet....

----------


## sids

> Nah we were just good at keeping everything discreet....


So.... there's a secret obscene sinful underworld behind the twitching vertical blinds of Achingale Place.

I knew it!

----------


## roadbowler

> They don't have too much consideration for the backs of dustbin wagons either.


Touché.          http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...he-Peace-Court

----------


## BRIE

> im not really bothered that much as im never actually IN Lybster , but i can recall one sunday afternoon some years ago .quite a few innocent members of the salvation army band were killed by some young lad speeding up Lybster not stopping at the junction and smashing into their vehicle .
> im sure that lad was JUST letting of steam as well. Perhaps you could maybe point that out to their relatives and friend s.


Really? thats terrible!! ive lived in Lybster for over 10 years & never heard about that accident, I hope whoever caused the accident got locked up for a very long time!

----------


## embow

> im not really bothered that much as im never actually IN Lybster , but i can recall one sunday afternoon some years ago .quite a few innocent members of the salvation army band were killed by some young lad speeding up Lybster not stopping at the junction and smashing into their vehicle .im sure that lad was JUST letting of steam as well. Perhaps you could maybe point that out to their relatives and friend s.


Total fantasy! No such accident has happened in the last 35+years! I'm sure the folks in Lybster particularly those who have lived there in all that time plus, would be happy with a public apology for such mischief making. In the last twenty five years there have been three reasonably serious shunts with no casualties at the "top of the road,  as the junction is known locally. Minor injuries only. Why can I be so sure? I have lived close by said junction for those number of years!

----------


## ebenezer

[QUOTE=embow;1028984]Total fantasy! No such accident has happened in the last 35+years! I'm sure the folks in Lybster particularly those who have lived there in all that time plus, would be happy with a public apology for such mischief making. In the last twenty five years there have been three reasonably serious shunts with no casualties at the "top of the road,  as the junction is known locally. Minor injuries only. Why can I be so sure? I have lived close by said junction for those number of years![/QUOTE

----------


## ebenezer

Total fantasy indeed embow. No one from the Salvation Army was killed or even injured. The S A had just finished holding an open air service and were on their way back up to the main road when the accident happened at the junction opposite the Portland Arms. There was a fatality, and if my memory serves me right there were tourists involved. The Salvation Army members assisted at the scene until the arrival of the emergency services.  This tragedy happened over 40 years ago. How do I know all this? I was one of the members of the Salvation Army.

----------


## jacko

Thank you Ebeneezer.  i got it wrong , my apoligy TO EVERYONE HERE,  . It was such a long time ago and i was,nt living locally then.        (although i am a local) but i knew i was partly right .

Now then.  I think there was a separate incident some years later where a young lad was playing chicken driving up the street across the road. Im getting old now and memory is playing tricks on me . Something happened at that time.  im sure someone here will recall .

----------


## BRIE

> Thank you Ebeneezer.  i got it wrong , my apoligy TO EVERYONE HERE,  . It was such a long time ago and i was,nt living locally then.        (although i am a local) but i knew i was partly right .
> 
> Now then.  I think there was a separate incident some years later where a young lad was playing chicken driving up the street across the road. Im getting old now and memory is playing tricks on me . Something happened at that time.  im sure someone here will recall .


They hit a lamp post at the top of the road!

----------

